# Tree Removal Pics



## REHG Landscapes (Feb 17, 2011)

Had some pics from last year, would like to share. I have a lot more but have to transfer from my other computer. Thanks for looking.


----------



## REHG Landscapes (Feb 17, 2011)

View attachment 172721
View attachment 172722
View attachment 172723


----------



## REHG Landscapes (Feb 17, 2011)

View attachment 172724
View attachment 172725


----------



## treeman82 (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice job(s)! Whose crane is that?


----------



## REHG Landscapes (Feb 17, 2011)

treeman82 said:


> Nice job(s)! Whose crane is that?


 
We rent from a local company called A&A Crane. Great Company!


----------



## treeman82 (Feb 17, 2011)

I've been using Quick Pick.


----------



## REHG Landscapes (Feb 17, 2011)

treeman82 said:


> I've been using Quick Pick.


 
Yea I hear great things about them. Never used them but a friend of mine grew up with the owner and had nothing but great things to say.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 17, 2011)

nice but wears the hard hat:eek2:


----------



## REHG Landscapes (Feb 17, 2011)

tomtrees58 said:


> nice but wears the hard hat:eek2:


 
lol. hard hats are mandatory for all empolyees. that was my father in the bucket who was a little stubborn and old school, but now always wears a helmet. Thanks


----------



## REHG Landscapes (Feb 18, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Are you as dumb as you look?
> 
> 
> Yup, I did just say that fellas, I truly did.


 

I guess so since now I must ask why the guru of arborist site thinks so.


----------



## REHG Landscapes (Feb 18, 2011)

REHG Landscapes said:


> I guess so since now I must ask why the guru of arborist site thinks so.


 
Oh, and please don't ask why im not tied in by osha standard, other than that, Id love the advice. Just hope your not as much of a prick as u sound.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 18, 2011)

REHG Landscapes said:


> I guess so since now I must ask why the guru of arborist site thinks so.


 
It was a 'yes' or 'no' question, you need not answer the question with a question.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 18, 2011)

REHG Landscapes said:


> Oh, and please don't ask why im not tied in by osha standard, other than that, Id love the advice. Just hope your not as much of a prick as u sound.


 
Yeah, what the #### was that? I wouldn't even consider that tied in, more like 'hooked'. Please don't tell me he picked you up like that.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 18, 2011)

Not only that but it seems that after all that work yer still clean. What gives? You some kind of poser or something?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 20, 2011)

If I am gonna guess , you left your rope hanging in the tree and came down for some reason .. That would have been a lot safer to sit on the ball than D ring to hook , did the ring swallow the hook or was on the top ..


----------



## treemandan (Feb 20, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> If I am gonna guess , you left your rope hanging in the tree and came down for some reason .. That would have been a lot safer to sit on the ball than D ring to hook , did the ring swallow the hook or was on the top ..


 
Plus he's got that ball right in his face. My guess is the kid was just playing around and went for a joy ride.

And he says not to ask him about it, yeah, Ok.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## ishi (Feb 22, 2011)

Whoa, how long does it take you to cut that huge tree?


----------



## limbwalker54 (Feb 26, 2011)

I believe he is speechless now...the wheels are turning..... Don't expect to have an easy time on here with pics like that......


----------



## burroak (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pics, Rehg. Looks like you had a good time. I'm sorry for the imbecile that decided to crap in your thread...It's amazing how people turn into armchair commando's when they get behind the computer. :msp_lol:


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 26, 2011)

Perhaps there is a reasonable explanation for why he's just wearing a saddle with no other safety gear. ( at least man where's the lanyard) opps forgot the hard hat.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 1, 2011)

burroak said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics, Rehg. Looks like you had a good time. I'm sorry for the imbecile that decided to crap in your thread...It's amazing how people turn into armchair commando's when they get behind the computer. :msp_lol:


 
Well it don't look like you would know very much about it does it now Mr. Factory Worker? 
What is amazing is that people like you open their mouths when they don't know. I know, yup I do, I know it all, no lie, I can prove it. Yes, I can prove that the little boy and his tree crew are a bunch of jokers who think they know but in reality they don't. If you ever do see that little boy up a tree rest assured his knees will be knockin, just like yours. 
Now tell me I am wrong. I'm The Dan, yer not.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 1, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> Perhaps there is a reasonable explanation for why he's just wearing a saddle with no other safety gear. ( at least man where's the lanyard) opps forgot the hard hat.


 
yeah, I asked!


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 1, 2011)

Man that saddle looks Cooooomfy! Just wondering how everything fits. over or under?:msp_lol:


----------



## flushcut (Mar 1, 2011)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## NCTREE (Mar 2, 2011)

I think his old school, no PPE wearing dad let him have a little fun with the crane before he told him to get back to chipping brush.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 2, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> I think his old school, no PPE wearing dad let him have a little fun with the crane before he told him to get back to chipping brush.



I agree. No-way would a real pro even pose for that pic!
Jeff


----------



## Natewood (Mar 2, 2011)

now I hate to stir the pot, but why trash this guy? ppe is important but very rarely keeps an idiot from killing himself. To each their own let him and osha and his ins co worry about it


----------



## Natewood (Mar 2, 2011)

but I wouldn't go for that cran ride!!! lol


----------



## prentice110 (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow! What a nice clean saddle! Mine looked like that the day I bought it too.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 2, 2011)

*Found it !*








If you think I didn't catch Hell for that then yer mistaken. Not just for going out in public dressed like that either. But I didn't get all upset and go running to the mods, NO, I took the flame, stated my case and won!
And I DO NOT advise anyone else( besides to that) to do that. It , in fact, was wrong, could be deadly wrong in the right hands... but not in mine.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh, and here is what the yellow bag was for, I usually keep my slingshot in it.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Rickytree (Mar 2, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Oh, and here is what the yellow bag was for, I usually keep my slingshot in it.


 
Nice Bird! Hey it even knows to look at the camera, not like someone else though.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 3, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> Nice Bird! Hey it even knows to look at the camera, not like someone else though.


 
She sunk that beak of hers into the meat between my thumb and forefinger when I grabbed her and stuffed her in the sack but she sure was a ham for that camera.

But everybody freaked when they saw me SRT of the clove hitch I tied to my trailer hitch, I dunno if you remember. 
First they said the hitch could come off and I was like yeah right. And then they said a clove could unroll and they are right but that one I used I had set and double checked and I more than likey won't do it again.
But the point is that I didn't cry when they called me a jackass for doing it... even though I wasn't... of course.
And I don't know what kind of crane op who would say " sure kid, hook up like dis". Well, I do know some but I don't listen to them either.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 3, 2011)

treemandan said:


>


 
What you guys do call in the Sky Hook? 

Looks weird, looks like your in a forest.


----------

